# Panama City area



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Looking for someone to fish with regularly. Retired, boatless for 6 years, lifetime of Florida salt water fishing experience. *Inshore or offshore, *don't get sea sick. Have plenty of tackle, can routinely handle $50-80. Boats cost money, been there done that. Will help with clean up, trailer backing, boat maintenance, fish cleaning, and repairs. Being retired, I have time on my hands. PM me and lets get some fishing done. Not real picky about what we catch.


----------



## fishinmedic (Oct 18, 2007)

Buy ya a kayak.... Opens up the fishing world a lot. I have always been a boat guy, but recently bought a yak and love it. See the guys a sunjammers as they have rentals to see how ya like it and send me a message and I will tag along with ya.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Thanks*

Ten years ago and a kayak partner, I might have taken that offer. 

I will say, I have had some very uncomfortable events in 17-22ft boats involving very healthy sharks. In a kayak, they could have had much different outcomes. Also, wonder about the weather changing a little beyond my range to get to calmer waters.

My agility, seems to have also decreased since 2000.

Stay safe and keep catchin.


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Im stationed at Tyndall AFB and fish offshore pretty regularly. If you are interested send me a pm, I would be glad to take you out sometime.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Sounds fine*

PM sent 4/23.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Captdroot, If you ever decide to come over to Destin I may could hook you up from time to time. I know its a drive, but when the itch gets to strong sometimes, you just have to scratch it. Good luck buddy, you certainly be a valuable asset on anyones boat.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks Capt Delynn. If something doesn't shake down to the east, then I'll stay in touch. We're gettin around all the time, these days. Destin is definitely within roaming distance. Glad to know you have some respect for my old "salt experience". I've also got a trip to make with Capt Stone in the west Pensacola area. 

Won't take too much to make me happy: 70-90 degrees, 5-10 knts, 1-3', and some good company always fits well! Also, some good seamanship is always appreciated!


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

381 views, and almost no response. Guess I need to move closer to Gulf Breeze. Thanks for reading it.

Good luck to everyone, looks like May weather is finally going to arrive 5/8.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

If you were Pensacola area we could definitely go fishing


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Captdroop shoot me a pm with a phone number, if Ft.Walton is not to far maybe we can help each other out.
Tim


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks like some nice weather 5/14 and on and on.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Wow, what gorgeous weather*

tbaxi, looks like you should be down here this week. Perhaps I'll catch a ride.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Thanks for those that replied...... from too far away*

Looks like I'll settle for playing poker!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup:hope you find a fishing buddy:thumbup:


----------

